# THe Essentials of Church Growth



## N. Eshelman (Apr 26, 2008)

Here is a sermon on 'The Essentials of Church Growth'. It is from a solid Reformed perspective. Check it out! 

Just because the church is small, doesn't mean it is right!


----------

